# 5th Annual Wharton Fire Dept. Jim Wendel Memorial Fishing Tournament



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

*WHARTON FIRE DEPARTMENT*
*5th ANNUAL JIM WENDEL MEMORIAL*​*FISHING TOURNAMENT*


*August 15, 2009 TOURNAMENT *​​$ 140.00 ENTRY FEE PER TEAM (4 PEOPLE MAX. PER TEAM)​ENTRY PACKETS ARE DUE BY August 15, [email protected] 6:00 A.M.​​​*PRIZES AND CASH FOR COMBINED TEAM STRINGER*

*Which consist of 5 Trout & 2 Redfish*


*SIDE POTS*

*The Following side pots will pay out 70% of entries.*​*Enter the "MOST SPOTS ON A REDFISH" $20.00 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST REDFISH POT" for $20.00 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST TROUT POT" for $20.00 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST FLOUNDER POT" $20.00 / team*​*Enter the "BIGGEST OTHER FISH SPECIES" $20.00 / team*​*(Excluding BULL REDS & STINGRAYS)*​​*CHANCE OF DOORPRIZES FOR ALL*

​WEIGH-IN WILL BE HELD AT 
 Russell's Bait and Tackle
Matagorda Harbor​​*WEIGH-IN BEGINS AT 3:00 PM AND YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 5:00 PM*

One member of winning team will be required to submit to polygraph test.​ 
*Entry Forms are available at the Fire Station 979-532-4811 ext. 400 or contact Todd Johse @ 979-559-7314, Scott Stewart @979-559-7298*


Tournament Registrant Packets may be picked up from the Wharton Fire Station from Now to August 14, 2009 from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., or the day of the Tournament at Russell's Bait and Tackle @ 5:00 a.m. to 6:00 a.m. Or email [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you have an address or gps coordinates for Russell's Bait and Tackle
??? I live 20 minutes from Wharton and I am interested in fishing the tournament.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't have an address but give me a few days and I will get gps coordinates. I think I am headed that way wednesday. If you are traveling on Hwy 60 south from Bay City you will go through Wadsworth (make sure you drive the speed limit). stay on 60 south and when you come in to Matagorda watch on the left hand side and you should see and big sign that says Matagorda Harbor. Turn left there and drive over the levee. Once over the levee take a right and follow the road to the boat ramps and Russell's.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok cool. I have been to Matagorda Harbor a few times so I shouldn't have a problem finding it. That will be great if you could hook us up with some gps coordinates. 

Hopefully more people will show some interest in this tournament. Fund raiser for the fire dept or one of it's members is a awesome reason to have a tournament.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is what the Hot Spot Maps has for the gps

Harbor-28'41.68
95'57.30

Russell's-28'41.60
95'57.40


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------

